# which DTG machine do you own and where are you located?



## slamink (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey just curious where all the DTG owners reside and what machines you own. 

I am in lawrence mass and have a T-JET2


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: location not vacation*

I live in Kansas and also have a T-Jet2


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

Im in San pedro ca, and I have the HM1


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: location not vacation*

Kennebunk, Maine Anajet


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: location not vacation*

Ohio, brother and anajet


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: location not vacation*

......in Bakersfield, CA with an Anajet


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

Kingston, Jamaica- Flexi Jet S


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

Chandler, AZ - T-jet Blazer Pro


----------



## mbeebs2000 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

Rhode Island, Brother


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

Beautiful Santa Maria, Central Ca. *Flexi-Jet L*
and others 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

SW florida former T-Jet2 owner current Brother Owner


----------



## nedc (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

SC-Kiosk II


----------



## eojavlis (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

los angeles - mimaki


----------



## Terry (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

I am in Oxfordshire England (U.K.)
I have a Brother GT541


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

I am in Hesperia, California (near Victorville, Los Angeles) and have a Brother GT541


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: location not vacation*

Smithsburg, Maryland

Kiosk II


----------



## Tweat (May 30, 2007)

*Re: location not vacation*

Excelsior, MN advantage sawgrass, its okay


----------

